# 1969 case 580ck will not start!



## Hirschiz (Mar 14, 2018)

I have a 1969 case 580ck that refuses to start (not even start up and die using starting fluid) when it was running i accidentally added approx 4 1/2 gallons of gasoline to approx 4 1/2 gallons of diesel. i run the tractor several different times and the last time it was running i lugged it down and killed it and could not start it after that. the tank has been drained and gas has been purged with fresh diesel, the part that baffles me is why it will not at least fire up and die using starting fluid! any ideas out there!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Very good diesel engine, but the injection pump does not like the light diesel of today, let alone running a mix of gasoline.

If it has the Roosa Master/Stanadyne injection pump with the pellathane plastic ring, that ring will fail nearly immediately when exposed to any gasoline.

What I would do is drain all the fuel, put in fresh diesel, change all the filters, and check the fuel tank fitting to be sure it is passing fuel. Then fully bleed the injection system and see if it is pumping full pressure at one of the injector lines (injector end). 

If it is not at full pressure, it will be time to rebuild the injection pump. If it is the DB2, be sure it is rebuilt with the upgrade that eliminates that problematic plastic ring.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

check my answer over at TBN.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

What is TBN?


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

thepumpguysc said:


> check my answer over at TBN.


couldn't find the thread over there


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Here is *thepumpguysc*'s post on the TBN site:

"Gasoline does not have any lubrication properties & the inj. pump & injectors are lubricated by the fuel.
ITS POSSIBLE that the injection pump has seized.?? Easy to diagnose..
Remove the inlet line.. make sure you can see the fuel in the inlet "hole".. fill it, if nec..
Now spin the engine over for a minute. SEE if the fuel was sucked down..
IF the inlet is still full.. the pump is seized/locked-up.. & very expensive to repair..
Feel free to contact me."


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

ding ding, got a winner


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks SB.. I "wish" I was computer savvy..
I need to work on that..


----------

